# Livery Yards Taunton



## Denbob (27 March 2018)

Hi all,

I'll be moving to Taunton in late May/early June and need to start thinking about yards. Any recommendations? 

Tia x


----------



## Barlow (9 April 2018)

What sort of livery are you after? Which side of Taunton are you going to be living?


----------

